# 1.8T 1997 low voltage on idle, low dash and interior light



## nixdorf (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi everyone.

I have very strange problem with the battery voltage and I have been trying to solve it for the last two-three weeks without any luck.

When I start the car I can see that the dash lights and the interior lights aren't lighting the right way ( a bit low) until I accelerate up to 4k RPM everything is coming to normal until I stop the car and the everything all over again.

What I have done so far:
I measured the voltage after I start the car being in idle without accelerating before I got 11.56v after acceleration 14.43v. Another thing that I tried was to take out all the fuses which the car does not need to start, without success. 
One of my friends convinced me that it is for sure the Alternator (Generator) So I did replace mine( 70A one) with another used one (90A (I couldn't find another one but after some research done I understood it won't be problem). I did installed the new one but nothing actually changed. Then I decided to clean all ground connections possible under the battery and the positive cables to the Alternator (Generator) and the starter still the same problem. I did test the alternator diodes and the voltage regulator, everything seems fine. At the end I did swap the battery with another one from A3 1.8 ( which does not have any problems) Without any luck. 

Do you guys have some idea what could be ?


----------



## nixdorf (Feb 5, 2016)

Still haven't fix the problem. 
Little update: While driving I can also feel the car sometimes during acceleration "stuck"(not sure how to explain it ) for second (it is happening very often not sure if it is related)


----------

